# CO2 Pressurised System



## kellyboy47 (12 Feb 2012)

Hi,
I am thinking of taking the plunge and buying a CO2 pressurised setup but need some guidance as what to get. I have a Juwel Vision 180 planted tank and have only been using ferts from AquariumPlantFood together with EasyCarbo and although I have been reasonably pleased with the results I wondered whether going the CO2 route will give me better results. 
I will post a photo of my tank to see what you experts out there think lol 
My main concern obviously is the cost, whether there is a noticeable rise in energy consumption by having a CO2 system and whether these systems are noisy as 'er indoors' wont be too happy if she cant hear the TV or the electricity bills go up !! lol   
Joking aside if anybody has any equipment they want to sell or purely just give me guidance I would extremely grateful
Thanks
Trev


----------



## spyder (12 Feb 2012)

Noise first, You may hear a click when the solenoid goes on or off. As for electricity cost's, a timer unit and a solenoid valve won't be making a noticeable difference.

If you are still running the internal filter then upgrading this area would also be a good move, especially with pressurized co2.


----------



## Antipofish (12 Feb 2012)

spyder said:
			
		

> Noise first, You may hear a click when the solenoid goes on or off. As for electricity cost's, a timer unit and a solenoid valve won't be making a noticeable difference.
> 
> If you are still running the internal filter then upgrading this area would also be a good move, especially with pressurized co2.



Just to add... the reason Spyder says about upgrading the filter is that invariably those juwel internals, whilst good as filters, do not have much flow and with pressurised co2 you need reasonably flow to circulate it to all areas of the tank.  Of course, you can overcome this by adding a powerhead like a korallia


----------



## kellyboy47 (21 Feb 2012)

Still looking for anyone who has a spare 2KG FE or equivalent cylinder to sell and any other bits and bobs to setup a CO2 system ?


----------



## malawistu (21 Feb 2012)

I may have some bits at home I'll let you know when I can have a look


Sent from my miPhone using  my fingers


----------



## kellyboy47 (26 Feb 2012)

Hi,

Did you manage to find any bits that you might want to sell ?

Trev



			
				malawistu said:
			
		

> I may have some bits at home I'll let you know when I can have a look
> 
> 
> Sent from my miPhone using  my fingers


----------



## malawistu (27 Feb 2012)

found this


----------



## kellyboy47 (27 Feb 2012)

Hi,

Is it full or empty and what capacity is it ? The other thing I need to know is how tall it stands as I need to house it in the aquarium cabinet   Oh the othing is how much do you want for it and where are you based ?



			
				malawistu said:
			
		

> found this


----------



## tovtm (27 Feb 2012)

it's same one as I offered Trev stands 17" high 

tom


----------



## malawistu (28 Feb 2012)

It's empty its 500g I know it lasted me a few months on a 2 ft tank at 2bps for 6hours retail at £80 http://www.harrogateaquatic.co.uk/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=44 you can have it for £10+ post if you can't pick up and a little donation to ukaps  and I'm in Wakefield West Yorkshire 


Sent from my miPhone using  my fingers


----------



## malawistu (28 Feb 2012)

It's empty its 500g I know it lasted me a few months on a 2 ft tank at 2bps for 6hours retail at £80 http://www.harrogateaquatic.co.uk/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=44 you can have it for £10+ post if you can't pick up and a little donation to ukaps  and I'm in Wakefield West Yorkshire 


Sent from my miPhone using  my fingers


----------



## kellyboy47 (29 Feb 2012)

Have decided to get a empty 2Kg FE so if anyone knows where I might obtain one in the Essex area I would be most grateful for any ideas


----------



## Themuleous (29 Feb 2012)

Im gonna move this to the CO2 section as its getting away from buy/sell/swap 

Sam


----------



## Antipofish (29 Feb 2012)

Have you looked on Ebay at all ?  Took me about 3 minutes to find this one....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-2-KIL...xtinguishers&hash=item2eb9c1b1a1#ht_500wt_851

I did it by using the criteria and setting it to find "CO2 fire extinguisher" and then set location to within 75 miles of a chelmsford post code.

You could do the same using your own post code 

SAM or DAN C (if you read this), do you know if charged FE's can be sent by courier ?  Would it matter if the horn was attached or not ? I don't see why it would but thought I would raise the question.


----------



## kellyboy47 (29 Feb 2012)

Ah right...so it seems that my last addition to my post  is now not deemed to be a 'Wanted' item  :? ....strange I must have missed something in translation...
and yes I have looked on EBay.....I may be a novice when it comes to CO2 but I have been an EBay member for the past 11 years so think I have enough experience to find my way around EBay  ...anyway I am after an empty FE or have I got the wrong end of the stick. I thought that if I bought a full or even part filled FE it would have to be discharged first before using it for an aquarium  :!:


----------



## Antipofish (29 Feb 2012)

kellyboy47 said:
			
		

> Ah right...so it seems that my last addition to my post  is now not deemed to be a 'Wanted' item  :? ....strange I must have missed something in translation...
> and yes I have looked on EBay.....I may be a novice when it comes to CO2 but I have been an EBay member for the past 11 years so think I have enough experience to find my way around EBay  ...anyway I am after an empty FE or have I got the wrong end of the stick. I thought that if I bought a full or even part filled FE it would have to be discharged first before using it for an aquarium  :!:



I was only trying to help you re using Ebay since you seemed to be asking for advice on where to find CO2 FE's near you.  Or did I get the wrong end of the stick too !?   

As I said to you before, some people seem to ship them without being discharged.  Why not ask the vendor the question ?  They would be best suited to answer.


----------



## kellyboy47 (29 Feb 2012)

Oh well...hey ho.....thought this forum was to help budding young aquascapers like me   learn the intricacies of planted aquaria but yep got that wrong as well !!...mind you if anyone needs advice on buying or repairing PC's then I'm your man ...I'll take the last comment about 'offending someone with 11 years EBay experience' as tongue in cheek...TOWIE


----------



## Antipofish (29 Feb 2012)

kellyboy47 said:
			
		

> Oh well...hey ho.....thought this forum was to help budding young aquascapers like me   learn the intricacies of planted aquaria but yep got that wrong as well !!...mind you if anyone needs advice on buying or repairing PC's then I'm your man ...I'll take the last comment about 'offending someone with 11 years EBay experience' as tongue in cheek...TOWIE



You asked a question on where to get CO2 in Essex, and it was answered trying to help you.  I have also sent you several PM's in answer to your questions on CO2.  Then you make the sarcastic remark about being all experienced on Ebay.  It seems that we cannot help you either way.  Offer help and it gets attitude.  And from someone with only 33 posts.  This is a friendly forum and wherever possible people will help out.  But I suggest you re read your comments, because you seem to be getting quite irritated where people are trying to help you.  

Sam moved this thread because he thought it was moving away from a specific sales/wanted ad to a discussion about CO2 and sourcing the products you require in general.  If you were not happy you could have PMd him and ask him to reinstate it rather than making the comment that you did.  

Good luck with your setup.


----------



## Callum (1 Mar 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Then you make the sarcastic remark about being all experienced on Ebay.  It seems that we cannot help you either way.  Offer help and it gets attitude.  And from someone with only 33 posts.  This is a friendly forum and wherever possible people will help out.


Not quite sure why post count comes in to it Antipofish? 

Anyway, back to the "friendly forum" stuff  

This place does fire extinguishers, http://www.reliablefireprotectionservic ... ioxide.htm 
It's in Leigh-On-Sea which hopefully is local for you! Although it doesn't have the prices on the website so it would be worth giving them a call. 
Hope this helps!

PS: Not trying to have a dig Antipo, just curious


----------



## kellyboy47 (1 Mar 2012)

Thanks for the info Callum...rang the company and they can do a 2Kg for £55 or a 5kg for £65 and then £20 each refill...does that sound about right ?


----------



## Callum (1 Mar 2012)

kellyboy47 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info Callum...rang the company and they can do a 2Kg for £55 or a 5kg for £65 and then £20 each refill...does that sound about right ?


That sounds quite expensive seeing as the ones on ebay are around £33 posted  
This place also sells them might be worth shopping around and giving them a call
http://www.mgfire.co.uk/


----------



## Antipofish (1 Mar 2012)

kellyboy47 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info Callum...rang the company and they can do a 2Kg for £55 or a 5kg for £65 and then £20 each refill...does that sound about right ?



It sounds bloomin expensive to me ! Why would you pay £55 for a 2kg FE when you can buy them on ebay for between £10 and £15.  Even if they are discharged and you have to fill them its costing you £20 more.  Your call though.  I also think £20 to refill is more than most people pay.

Is there anything wrong with this ?  Less than half the price they quoted you, full, delivered, and with a bracket.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....29&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:1123#ht_706wt_1070


----------



## kellyboy47 (1 Mar 2012)

I assume though if I bought a full CO2 cylinder I would still have to discharge it before using it for aquarium purposes ?


----------



## Antipofish (1 Mar 2012)

kellyboy47 said:
			
		

> I assume though if I bought a full CO2 cylinder I would still have to discharge it before using it for aquarium purposes ?



Why ?  No not at all mate.  A charged FE will come with a safety pin in it to stop the trigger being squeezed and a horn on it that you remove and replace with the regulator.  Then you remove the pin and release the CO2 by squeezing the trigger and taping it together.  Did you read the article on here on FE CO2 rigs ?  It tells you all you need to know


----------



## kellyboy47 (1 Mar 2012)

Thanks for the info !....no I hadn't read the article...but have just read it and now everything makes sense...just have to decide whether to get a 2kg or 5kg now  Thanks for your help


----------

